# Rescue Bag



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

I have 15 years of service with the MS Department of Wildlife, Fisheries and Parks and worked all kinds of water. I carried a bagwith me thatI called my rescue Bag. In that bag I would put things that if I were to be injected into the water from my patrol boat that would help me to survive.

Does anyone else do this?

I recommend that anyone who gets into a boat have one. 

If you do have one, what do you put into the bag.

If not and you want an idea of what to put in it, PM me.

It could save your life and your friends too!


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

I know beer floats, and generally try to carry no less than a case with me at all times.



If somehow they become empty, just turn them upside down in the water.



Other than that I carry a cell phone. In 30 secs I can send hundreds of instant messages with my loc, the problem and ask someone to call the coast guard.


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

Water tight, Clear plastic bag, with re-enforcing scrim I have had over 30 years.It has ashoulder strap, weight about 6# full, and floats.

Carry: hand held VHF radio, submersiable and water proof, uses AA batteries. Hand held GPS, uses AA batteries. ACR Combo strobe light and flash light, uses AA batteries. A dozen extra AA batteries in a baggie. Two small foil space blankets--about 54" x 40". Signal Mirror. 3 self launchingflares, Small air horn, whistle, Small first aid kit (triagular bandage, bandaids, neosporin and butterfly strips). A few fishing hooks, with monofiliment leader, EPRIB, GPS enabled., Multi purpose tool (Leatherman or Gerber-with screw driver and allen wrenches) Swiss Army knife (includes tweezers, and wine bottle opener!). Small vise grips, small cresent wrench, Hockey puck hand bearing compass, cigarette lighter.

This is kept right by the helm, and can be grabbed in a second--plus secured to your person with the shoulder strap if you have to leave the boat. Also carry this in the dinghy if going into isolated areas.


----------

